# Tattoos show us yours!!!



## Jake007 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry not a great pic but ya get the jist of it


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 22, 2012)

hot pink guitar covering my thigh, a memorial tattoo for a mate that passed away from cancer.





Hip tattoos


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheers  yours is pretty different, what gave you the idea for that? I love the colors!


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 22, 2012)

well i surf live on the beach and every one has tribal so i though i would mix them two to gether and have something no one has  people have beach people have tribal so i though would have both goes over my sholder to stars


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 22, 2012)

a couple of mine, the cobra was to represent some time i spent in africa and asia, diamond python on left arm, perentie on right arm, and some arabic on the middle to the meaning of "there is no god who can hear you, just/only a sky full of stars"


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 22, 2012)

This is smaller version of one i got done. It is The Invisible Man.










You like?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2012)

I had to get my full bod covered in blue tats to turn invisible on the lounge.... It will be a bugger if I get a different colored lounge I guess 

if I sit real still no one can see me....


----------



## damian83 (Feb 22, 2012)

and the new one to go on my leg




decided to draw a red bellie


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 22, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> well i surf live on the beach and every one has tribal so i though i would mix them two to gether and have something no one has  people have beach people have tribal so i though would have both goes over my sholder to stars



Nice  I live in Toowoomba where the only people that have tribal are DJ's and personal trainers so that's like 90% of Toowoomba  but I like the idea hey, I don't usually like tribal simply because here its all the same like I said, but I really like the idea of mixing it all up, sounds totally appropriate for where you live 



leighroyaus said:


> a couple of mine, the cobra was to represent some time i spent in africa and asia, diamond python on left arm, perentie on right arm, and some arabic on the middle to the meaning of "there is no god who can hear you, just/only a sky full of stars"



Haha nice, a boxing kangaroo in the southern cross, like! 

Where did you get your cobra done? Is it all going to be black and grey or are you adding color done the track?



Scleropages said:


> I had to get my full bod covered in blue tats to turn invisible on the lounge.... It will be a bugger if I get a different colored lounge I guess
> 
> if I sit real still no one can see me....



Haha is this for real?? It totally reminds of the end of the new Sherlock Holmes movie, haha SO cool!  no parties on that lounge I'm guessing, hope it has insurance
Otherwise!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2012)

lol , yes it's real , only have the one tat now


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 22, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> lol , yes it's real , only have the one tat now



So, how much is covered? Can you upload more pics, I'm totally interested in this because my partner would love it, he's about to start tattooing and drew mine for me, and has started his 'zombie hand,' so when he finishes he'll have his whole hand covered like you but green and zombie-like.


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 22, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I had to get my full bod covered in blue tats to turn invisible on the lounge.... It will be a bugger if I get a different colored lounge I guess
> 
> if I sit real still no one can see me....



Wow that's awesome. How much of u is actually covered? Lol


----------



## damian83 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> Very nice


Not wrong .....
Yours isnt to bad either Jake
Miss mosher I like the idea of the guitar being pink. I just lost my father law last week to cancer. Sorry to hear that but a wicked tatt



miss_mosher said:


> So, how much is covered? Can you upload more pics, I'm totally interested in this because my partner would love it, he's about to start tattooing and drew mine for me, and has started his 'zombie hand,' so when he finishes he'll have his whole hand covered like you but green and zombie-like.


Or the incredible hulk lol


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeh yeh, bit of a geek but hey it was an awsome game in its time... even if i was only seven


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 22, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Not wrong .....
> Yours isnt to bad either Jake
> Miss mosher I like the idea of the guitar being pink. I just lost my father law last week to cancer. Sorry to hear that but a wicked tatt



Thanks! I tried to keep it feminine as well. My mate that passed away was 19 and had a leg amputated and the bone cancer still took him away from us within a few short months. I was pretty lost when he left, until I found a really old blog where he stated he wanted a hot pink guitar tattoo (his favourite thing in the world was playing guitar). It was a little thing I had talked to him about that I had forgotten. So it was decided, a hot pink guitar tattoo  

The aviators above were the one accessory he'd never leave home without, he was even buried with them. And the Dr. Seuss title is the story that his family remembers him by. Sorry I'm rambling now, but that's the story of the amazing boy behind that tattoo 



Kc_read said:


> View attachment 239852
> 
> Yeh yeh, bit of a geek but hey it was an awsome game in its time... even if i was only seven



Haha love it, there's nothing wrong with geekiness, especially of makes you remember a time in your life 
I'm with you there too, I've just booked in my sleeve which starts off with a skater/punk Peter pan and goes into a messed up fairy tale theme, to remember my youth. Where on your body is this awesome little character?


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 22, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Haha love it, there's nothing wrong with geekiness, especially of makes you remember a time in your life
> I'm with you there too, I've just booked in my sleeve which starts off with a skater/punk Peter pan and goes into a messed up fairy tale theme, to remember my youth. Where on your body is this awesome little character?


 greatest time of my life, but we all grow up. He's on my calf, waiting for my mate to get back so he can cover the rest of my leg


----------



## damian83 (Feb 22, 2012)

Theres nothin wrong with rambling miss mosher. Some people dont mine listening to it. Or reading it in our case.lol 
My mums family is in warwick so I sorta know towoombah.
Yeah father inlaw had lung removed 2 years ago two ops on his brain after that and two weeks ago got bad then just slipped away.



Kc_read said:


> greatest time of my life, but we all grow up. He's on my calf, waiting for my mate to get back so he can cover the rest of my leg



My bro got optimus prime from the 80s on his calf has a tribal on a shoulder and koi and water with lotus flowers. Its not geeky mate. Its what you like and what you can live with.


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 22, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Theres nothin wrong with rambling miss mosher. Some people dont mine listening to it. Or reading it in our case.lol
> My mums family is in warwick so I sorta know towoombah.
> Yeah father inlaw had lung removed 2 years ago two ops on his brain after that and two weeks ago got bad then just slipped away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2012)

There you go.....
(Disclaimer.. they are only tattoos)


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 22, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> There you go.....
> (Disclaimer.. they are only tattoos)



I have nothing. You are a CHAMP!


----------



## damian83 (Feb 22, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I have nothing. You are a CHAMP!



too right thats gold. How come matty (xdragonx) hasnt got his ink up here yet.


----------



## MJAussie360 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Awesome!!!*



Scleropages said:


> There you go.....
> (Disclaimer.. they are only tattoos)



Holy Hell that is epic man!!.

I only have a few and a couple really need to be redone.

Triforce







Konami Code







My sons name






I have my 2 daughters names on my wrists too (Angel and Aeris)


----------



## Beard (Feb 23, 2012)

May as well post these again.....


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 23, 2012)

beard said:


> may as well post these again.....




look at your beard!!?!!

p.s your frog is hairy..... 0.o


----------



## Beard (Feb 23, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> look at your beard!!?!!
> 
> p.s your frog is hairy..... 0.o




Ha, yea the beard is a ripper isn't it 

Its amazing what a razor can do


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice ink peoples  I have posted pics of mine in another tatt thread on here, wont bother in this one as the pics dont do the tatts justice really. I have 2, one on each lower leg(spot least prone to gravity lol) both are head shots, one a tiger and one a lion..... Tiger is still beautifully coloured the Lion could do with a colour up.


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 23, 2012)

Beard said:


> May as well post these again.....



Nice tattoo beard. Cute kids too! Lol. I only have 1 tattoo, my sons name and dob on my back. Want to get more but reptiles and tattoos can be very expensive hobbies lpl


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeh mine were five and a half sittings each... So VERY expensive!

Hour sittings*


----------



## Josh_p (Feb 23, 2012)

My sons name


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

cant find the other thread, so heres the finished job on my chest









and the start of my DP Sheldon's potrait.. he wil wrap up my arm, d0wn my back and onto my ribs!













can some one bump the tattoossssssss thread for me?


----------



## Dreaper (Sep 14, 2012)

had a few more since then but by far my fav


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 14, 2012)

This is mine  ...its on my ankle and it's hell-tough!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> This is mine  ...its on my ankle and it's hell-tough!



aww you know i love your tough-*** fish! lol


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 14, 2012)

It really hurt  ....honest


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Sep 14, 2012)

my redbelly black tattoo


----------



## WaspGirl (Sep 14, 2012)

ummmm....I have lots and still collecting 

















So, this is me & only some of my tatts.....ive even had a bamboo tapping tatt, done while in Cambodia, proformed by a monk with blessings etc.

- - - Updated - - -

Thats really nice Sezzzzzzz. <3


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks hun.

my chest goes into my right sleeve (theres pics of it in the other thread), and the snake is the start of my 2nd sleeve....lots of littler ones too.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

nice, not sure bout the butt tatt though lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

lol, yeah wasnt sure which way to take it, but could see it would have laugh value! jail would be very a very bad place to have to show it off lol!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 14, 2012)

There is a tattoo thread somewhere, Ill try and dig it up. Heres some of mine for now.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> There is a tattoo thread somewhere, Ill try and dig it up. Heres some of mine for now.



it was on my subscribed threads, but i cant find it now


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/tattooss-155341/


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks hunney!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 14, 2012)

No worries

- - - Updated - - -

Always something to look at on threads like this.

- - - Updated - - -

mm just re-read that.. hahaha

I guess it is a bit of eye candy.


----------



## spoonman (Sep 15, 2012)

heres some ive been working on

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Robynne (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeh mine were five and a half sittings each... So VERY expensive!

Hour sittings
Reeeaaalllyyy, I just dont think there that great. They should have taken 2 tops.
Think you might have been ripped off.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 16, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> There you go.....
> (Disclaimer.. they are only tattoos)


Holy sht that is bad *** I love it


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 16, 2012)

Robynne said:


> Yeh mine were five and a half sittings each... So VERY expensive!
> 
> Hour sittings
> Reeeaaalllyyy, I just dont think there that great. They should have taken 2 tops.
> Think you might have been ripped off.



Oh wow, thanks for that. I think not. Colour and line work haven't leaked a bit and it'll be a while before I have to touch them up. Both done by professionals with heaps of awards and decades of experience. Also had no breaks. 
How many years experience in tattooing did you say you had? 

And if I wanted to sit there and whine about the artist taking too long then I probably shouldn't have gotten the ink in the first place. I'd much rather these taking five hours than two. In that time, they weren't rushed, we had the afternoon to ourselves and we got to know each other so well that I was disappointed to have to continue the conversations next time. I was thrilled with what I paid for and I'm the one with the tattoos on my body, and I couldn't be happier with them!
Think this will be the last time I share anything on here...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

Tattoos are only for evil people. I'm a teacher... Imagine if I had tattoos and taught your children... What would the world think?

Anyway, it's proven that if you get tattoos your limbs drop off.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Tattoos are only for evil people. I'm a teacher... Imagine if I had tattoos and taught your children... What would the world think?
> 
> Anyway, it's proven that if you get tattoos your limbs drop off.



Also, if you have sex you'll get pregnant and die. Haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 16, 2012)

Robynne said:


> Yeh mine were five and a half sittings each... So VERY expensive!
> 
> Hour sittings
> Reeeaaalllyyy, I just dont think there that great. They should have taken 2 tops.
> Think you might have been ripped off.


'
ow wow, there are some very rude people on here.

where are the pics of your work Robynne????

i dare you to pick mine to pieces....


----------



## Rickster (Sep 16, 2012)

Not finished yet but this is 1 of mine


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Also, if you have sex you'll get pregnant and die. Haha



I don't think so... Because I had sex once and I didn't get pregnant or die... 

Anyone got their tongue tattooed?

Eyelids?

Did anyone else find that upper back tats lead to a sensation like you're being tattooed in two places at once?


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I don't think so... Because I had sex once and I didn't get pregnant or die...
> 
> Anyone got their tongue tattooed?
> 
> ...



Haha it's just a movie quote


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 16, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> '
> ow wow, there are some very rude people on here.
> 
> where are the pics of your work Robynne????
> ...



Gah thankyou! I was starting to think I was the only one that thought it was rude...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Haha it's just a movie quote



Porno?


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Porno?



Haha no, mean girls (I promise it's the only chick flick I've watched).


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

Then i definitely haven't seen it on two accounts!


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Then i definitely haven't seen it on two accounts!



Haha lucky you!


----------



## damian83 (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Tattoos are only for evil people. I'm a teacher... Imagine if I had tattoos and taught your children... What would the world think?
> 
> Anyway, it's proven that if you get tattoos your limbs drop off.



i had a teacher with tattoos!!!!! but he did only have one arm:?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

damian83 said:


> i had a teacher with tattoos!!!!! but he did only have one arm:?



Haha... I have all my limbs at present... Perhaps 20 years isn't long enough for the limbs to drop off...


----------



## damian83 (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Haha... I have all my limbs at present... Perhaps 20 years isn't long enough for the limbs to drop off...



ah i know what it is..... nu siland is a bit behind us here so it might take a few more years


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

damian83 said:


> ah i know what it is..... nu siland is a bit behind us here so it might take a few more years



But I got a tattoo (in fact two) in Australia!!! 

Though one was on my back, so I guess my back can't drop off...


----------



## damian83 (Sep 16, 2012)

shoot then i better hope my back doesnt drop off either, id hate to be a pile of limbs


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Did anyone else find that upper back tats lead to a sensation like you're being tattooed in two places at once?



theres a few places i have found that feel like 2 opposite places getting tattooed, upper and lower back/hip area especially...


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 16, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> theres a few places i have found that feel like 2 opposite places getting tattooed, upper and lower back/hip area especially...



I never had that feeling on the hip, but my partner reckons he had that same feeling on the collarbone.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 16, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Gah thankyou! I was starting to think I was the only one that thought it was rude...



no it wasnt just you. 

tattoos are a form of art, and will get interpreted differently by different people, i get that, but you dont need to point out that you dont like it. they are a very personal thing.... you wouldnt point out that someones baby is butt ugly.... its just rude.


----------



## ubermensch (Sep 17, 2012)

Collarbone was LETHAL for feeling it in two places at once...View attachment 265284
View attachment 265285
and over the tendon kinda vibrated down my leg too.


----------



## Gruni (Sep 17, 2012)

...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chest, ribs and lower side/belly tickles....


----------



## Telise93 (Sep 17, 2012)

first & second  
View attachment 265316


View attachment 265317


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Chest, ribs and lower side/belly tickles....



neck too!!! 

they all tickle, just differently. i got the rose on my left breast done on thursday and a touch up on the right, the right hurt worse than the left...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 17, 2012)

Neck was fine for me, arms fine, hands fine, upper chest wasnt that bad but geez I struggled with the lower part and belly but Im really ticklish. It would have been pretty funny to be watching.

- - - Updated - - -

Cant see pics.




CarpetThea said:


> first & second
> View attachment 265316
> 
> 
> View attachment 265317


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

My new standard answer!


----------



## Sunnyfront (Sep 18, 2012)

There's one of mine other arm is getting worked on


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 18, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> View attachment 265355
> 
> 
> My new standard answer!



Haha brilliant! Just like when people ask "do your snakes bite?"


----------



## ubermensch (Sep 19, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Haha brilliant! Just like when people ask "do your snakes bite?"



My favourite is "Are they real?"

No, of course not. I painstakingly paint them on every morning.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 19, 2012)

pmsl, i tell people that!


----------



## mistabonkerz (Sep 19, 2012)

View attachment 265460


----------



## longqi (Sep 19, 2012)

Inky Joe Tattooer's Photos | Facebook

Inky Joe would have to be among the best 
His reptiles and animals will blow you away


----------



## damian83 (Sep 19, 2012)

That's a wicked tat hope my redbelly looks that good


----------

